# A steaming monster



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Have just removed the plastic tube from the steam arm, what was an amazing steamer has just gone up a league, but my fingers bear tribute to the efficacy of the no burn nature of the tube, without it the arm gets amazingly hot!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It definitely makes a difference, however even with a rubber burn guard thing on the wand it gets hot enough to really hurt!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What steam tip are you using?

The difference is amazing.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I have the standard tip supplied with the machine, is there a better one?

Paul


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This item opens up a whole world of possibilities

https://www.chriscoffee.com/Adapter-Converter-8-mm-Female-to-10-mm-Male-p/adaptor.htm

You will be able to use any 10mm female thread steam tip


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

If I get the adaptor is there a different tip that you would recommend?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lookseehear did a group purchase from Chriscoffee. He might recall the exact model steam tip, as I have misplaced my notebook with the details in.


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Yes, the new bella barista quickmill Verona has a better 2 and 4 hole steam tip. No adapter needed as they fit on the Duetto. It's 45 degree angle steam tips and will give u better steaming.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

https://www.chriscoffee.com/4-Hole-0-9-mm-Steam-Tip-for-No-Burn-Arm-p/qm4hnb.htm

This is the one that we bought. It's a great tip and fits straight onto the Duetto arm. Myself and Glenn also bought the adapter (not required with that tip) so that commercial tips can be used as well.

Edit: the adapter would let you use tips like this one from Espresso Parts (they have a huge stock of commercial tips - shame shipping from the US is a nightmare).


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

This sounds interesting? So in what way do the tips make the steaming better? I've emailed Claudette at BB and she said they didn't have any in stock but will get some in the next shipment. No price as of yet. What difference does it make having 2 holes or 4?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Different pressure and direction of the steam

The 4 hole tip gives you more control when steaming

1 hole gives you raw power


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Getting to use the steam arm regularly these days. I still have the manufacturers 2 hole tip and the non burn inner tube in place.

I only ever steam enough for a 5oz cup at a time in a 10oz Rattleware jug. Problem I find is that if I don't hit the magic spot within the first few seconds, then it's too late to do anything to rectify what's already happened to the milk!

Is this just my lack of technique? Does removing the non burn make it even quicker??

What difference would getting the 4 hole make please, or should I just keep practising!?

Any suggestions gratefully received.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

What difference would getting the 4 hole make please, or should I just keep practising!?



Glenn said:


> Different pressure and direction of the steam
> 
> The 4 hole tip gives you more control when steaming
> 
> 1 hole gives you raw power


I'm waiting for Bella Barista to get the 4 hole Quickmill in stock. I would definitely take the non burn tube out, it does make it quicker which I found it easier to get the right consistency of the milk. With the tube in it was taking longer and found that the milk was take to long to thicken and then getting to hot. Practise finding the sweet spot and try and get the steam tip and angle of the jug the same each time and you will nail it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

IanP said:


> Getting to use the steam arm regularly these days. I still have the manufacturers 2 hole tip and the non burn inner tube in place.
> 
> I only ever steam enough for a 5oz cup at a time in a 10oz Rattleware jug. Problem I find is that if I don't hit the magic spot within the first few seconds, then it's too late to do anything to rectify what's already happened to the milk!
> 
> ...


Removing the non burn in theory should increase the pressure and power. Up to you , personally I stuck with trying to master the steam power of the machine as I like to be able to steam in less than 10 seconds . I put another tip on my l1 at the start and found it too sluggish .

It will be down to technique and there is no substitute for practicing with a bulk of milk , rather than trying to improve one or two drinks per day .


----------

